# Skype bleibt immer wieder hängen



## TheNeon26 (3. Mai 2013)

*Skype bleibt immer wieder hängen*

Hey Community,

vor kurzem habe ich Windows 7 auf meinem Computer installiert. Ich habe direkt Skype installiert und am Anfang funktionierte es ganz gut, doch nach einiger Zeit blieb es immer bei Gespräch hängen, sobald ich dann versuche skype anzuklicken bekommt es einen weißen schleier wie üblich bei Windows 7 wenn etwas abstürzt und es kommt folgende Fehlermeldung : Skype.exe reagiert nicht mehr.
Wenn ich angerufen werde drücke ich bspw. auf annehmen, allerding passiert nichts, nach gefühlten 30 Sekunden beginnt dann der anruf allerdings höre ich noch mindestens 15 Sekunden lang das klingeln von Skype. Nur Skype hängt allerdings, meine CPU Auslastung ist wenn ich nebenbei spiele bei ca 30-50%, sonst bei 8-10%, und andere Programme wie z.B DVB Viewer oder Steam stürzen nicht ab.
Ich habe schon viel im Internet geuscht aber nichts gefunden, ich habe auch schon eine alte Skype version : 4.2 geteste, genau das selbe wie bei der aktuellen version, weitere Tipps waren es Grafik/Audiptreiber zu aktialisieren, auch dies habe ich bereits getan.
Ich habe auch schon versucht Skype (mit CCleaner) zu löschen und es neu zu installieren, andere Kommunikationsprogramme wie z.B. Teamspeak funktionieren jedoch.

Mein System :

Cpu : i5 650
MB : Asus P7P55D
Betriebssyste : Win 7  (64 Bit)
Grafikkarte : GTX 550 Ti
Audio : Onboard / Asus Xonar DG  (Skype läuft auf der Xonar)


Vielen Dank euch schonmal für eure Antworten, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen das Problem zu lösen


----------



## TheNeon26 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skype bleibt immer wieder hängen*

Problem ist gelöst, ich habe weiter im Internet gesucht und endlich eine funktionierende Lösung gefunden.


Skype bleibt unter Win7 ständig beim telefonieren ... - Skype Community


Mein Problem lag darin das die Skype Daten aus der Registry nicht gelöscht wurden.


----------

